# Name the plants in my tank (pics)



## Mystic (Feb 26, 2006)

So I'm completely new to the aquatic plant world and I'd like to start off by knowing what the plants are in my tank. I'm looking for some knowledgable aquascapers to identify these plants. There are 7 plants in all, so without further adu, here are the pics:


----------



## Mystic (Feb 26, 2006)

The rest of the plants, plus a pic of the full tank setup. If anyone needs me to post more pics of a certain plant, or take a closeup or what not, I'll do that.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The first pic (1st post) shows Hygrophila corymbosa
2nd pic Bacopa monnieri
3rd,4th hygrophila difformis
6th Vallisneria


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Check out the PlantFinder:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php


----------



## Mystic (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanx dukydaf.


----------

